# Question from wife need help



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

The wife and I were driving back from supper the other night when she asked me "how many more years do I plan to hunt" (now I am in my mid 50's ) I told her only until I can't hold a shotgun, why? she said do you realize that "your" dogs are 9 and 11 tears old. (I quess I had not thought about that because they are both hunting machines that can still outlast me in the field. ) She suggested that we keep a puppy out of our last litter, she said that she would obedience train it, but I could do the field training and take it hunting. Do you think I should give in?  lecub


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

You lucky SOB. I have been fending my wife off for a year..........she wants a damn Boston Terrier !!!!!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Remmi, get a black lab puppy, paint some white spots on it, and tell her "here you are dear."


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

lecub said:


> Do you think I should give in?  lecub


I would take that cigar from the dog, light it up and proclaim.....

LIFE IS GOOD!!!! 8)


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> Remmi, get a black lab puppy, paint some white spots on it, and tell her "here you are dear."


Good stuff Dick!


----------

